# Has anyone had a HSG?



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi ladies,

A bit off topic....I am due to begin IUI at the beginning of next week providing AF arrives.  I had my HSG done at the beginning of the month which was fine but all month I've had funny feelings in my tummy.  It's like something is happening in my stomach, it's hard to explain and this past week I've had cramps but not like AF cramps.

Did anyone have the same thing? I'm telling myself that it's just beause of the HSG but then I can't help but wonder what if were were lucky this month as I know fertility increases after the HSG.

I've googled but all I can find is what people felt like just after it was done not in the weeks after it. I know it's unlikely as we've been TTC for 20 months with no luck but just would love to hear if this is normal or if anyone experienced the same thing?

Thanks! x


----------



## Rhubarb3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Loopy,

Yes, I've had an HSG - soooooo uncomfortable!!!  Was very glad when it was over.  The answer to your question is no - I had no lasting pains/aches etc etc.  Mine was clear & all looked normal.  A friend of mine who had endometriosis conceived 2 months after her lap & dye.  They do say the dye can clear your tubes if there are blockages & it's your best chance of conceiving.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you & sending you lots of  

Let me know how you get on & will keep my fingers crossed for you.  xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Rhubarb3 thanks for the reply  I'm feeling quite uncomfortable tonight and I've had cramps for most of the evening. I'll let u know how I get on, AF is due on Sunday trying not to get my hopes up lol x


----------

